# Autocad08-Ebenen in Illustrator CS3



## clois (17. November 2007)

weiss jemand wie man die Autocad-08-Ebenen in IllustratorCS3 wieder an start bringt? Bei der CS2 warn sie immer da, im CS3 alles auf einer Ebene, hab auch keine Einstellung diesbezüglich gefunden 

thx&mfg,
Clois


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. November 2007)

Was meinst du mit:


> wieder an start bringt?


?

Gruß


----------



## clois (18. November 2007)

oh sry für umgangssprache 

also ich meinte ich wollte nur fragen ob jemand weiss, wie man auch in Illustrator CS3 wieder die Ebenen aus Autocad importieren kann. Es ist nicht nur ein Autocad 08 problem, sondern Ebenen aus allen DWGs verschwinden im Illustrator CS3 

mfg,
Clois


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. November 2007)

Hi,
auf autodesk gibt es ein konvertierungstool.
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=9247124
Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## clois (20. November 2007)

thx, ich schaus mir mal an


----------

